# April 15th Saturday Night Onroad Racing at Hobby Central Pensacola, FL



## TeamGPT88 (Aug 25, 2002)

April 15th Saturday Night Onroad Racing at Hobby Central Pensacola, FL.
Registration ends at 5:00 PM and racing starts at 5:30. 

Novice touring 
Electric Mod touring
Gas sedan Touring
1/8 scale touring
Pan oval 
Late model oval

Check web site for class rules and track information...
http://www.hobbycentralrc.com/


----------



## TeamGPT88 (Aug 25, 2002)

1/10th nitro touring

any .12-.18 small block engine. 
Drivers can cut out as much of the windshield as desired. 
All other ROAR rules apply

Novice

Must be new to racing (raced 6 months or less or Hobby Centrals discretion). 
Any 1/10 scale car nitro or electric. Any body. 
NITRO ENGINES LIMITED TO .12-.18 SMALL BLOCK. 
Drivers will be moved out of the Novice class at the discretion of the race program manager. 

Outlaw oval

1/10 Nitro, small block .12-.18. 
Any body 
Any Tires 
Air Dams (side dam) ok. 

Electric oval

The rules and classes for electric oval will be recommended by the racers and approved by Hobby Central 
Currently we will run 6 cell stock with 4 cell 19T together 


Sportsman Oval

1 Pan car
2 stock motor 
3 6 cell sport pack 1500 (under $20 per pack - must be stick pack).
4 Foam or cap tire

Late model 

1. 4 wheel drive touring car 
2. late model body
3. any motor or brushless 
4. 6 cell battery ( no lipo.)
5. Foam or rubber tire

Electric touring

1. 4 wheel drive touring car
2. sedan body
3 any motor or brushless 
4 6 cell battery ( no lipo.)
5 Foam or rubber tire


----------

